# Is a Hipromac/Dashin Prince 1340 lathe the same as...?



## mace2364 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find some information about a lathe I just purchased. It's a Hipromac 1340. The manual that came with it shows a Dashin Prince lathe, so I assume those are the same thing. However, the company name listed in the manual seems to be a dead end. Are there any other lathes, such as a particular Grizzly, Jet, or whatever, that would share parts with these? I've heard a lot of these Asian made lathes are often sold under several different labels and models, even though they are the same machine. This one has a 1 3/8" spindle bore, and has a pull out knob to engage the feed rather than the usual lever. I figure that has to be a clue, as those strike me as somewhat unusual features. 

Thanks!


----------



## geoffm (Jul 20, 2018)

Some were sold here in New Zealand under the Bramley name. I inherited my father in laws one. It is Taiwanese made in the 1980s. I found the Dashin Prince manual online, but I don’t think parts are available.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 21, 2018)

Post a couple photos, and it is very likely others here have a relative of it.


----------



## mace2364 (Jul 23, 2018)

This one is the same model.


https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/au...0016/lot-c84fd767-3939-439d-a2f9-a3a90061c092


----------



## mace2364 (Aug 31, 2018)

OK, since you all tried to help me here I'm going to pass along what I've been able to find out. This machine is basically the same machine that MSC is selling as their Vectrax. There were apparently some changes that took place with them, so possibly not 100% parts compatibility depending upon when the specific machine was made.


----------



## Buyckskin2 (Jul 21, 2019)

mace2364 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to find some information about a lathe I just purchased. It's a Hipromac 1340. The manual that came with it shows a Dashin Prince lathe, so I assume those are the same thing. However, the company name listed in the manual seems to be a dead end. Are there any other lathes, such as a particular Grizzly, Jet, or whatever, that would share parts with these? I've heard a lot of these Asian made lathes are often sold under several different labels and models, even though they are the same machine. This one has a 1 3/8" spindle bore, and has a pull out knob to engage the feed rather than the usual lever. I figure that has to be a clue, as those strike me as somewhat unusual features.
> 
> Thanks!


I own a 1340 Dashin Prince (sold by MSC) and I enjoy it.  It will do just about anything I ask of it.


----------



## Buyckskin2 (Jul 21, 2019)

Buyckskin2 said:


> I own a 1340 Dashin Prince (sold by MSC) and I enjoy it.  It will do just about anything I ask of it.


Also, my friend has the exact same machine, but his is  JET.


----------

